# Anyone know how to...



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

change the names of apps in the app drawer? Some are too long and make it look cluttered.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Depends on what launcher you're running. Some support changing application names


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm using adw currently, but i also have lpp (both paid versions).

I'm rooted if that makes a difference.

Can i use root explorer and edit some file somewhere?


----------

